# safety jobs in Construction Industry Australia



## subash1217 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

I&#146;m Subash Satyanarayan a HSE professional (Construction domain) with around 12 years of experience. I have work experience in India and United Arab Emirates (Dubai). My wife has been asked by her company to work from Australia for few years(client location). Hence I was wanting to know the prospects of HSE professional with my background in Australia. I&#146;m currently working for a reputed construction firm as a Assistant General Manger-Health Safety & Environment in India.

I am basically a Civil Engineer with the following HSE credentials:

1. NEBOSH International General certificate.
2. Advanced Diploma in Industrial Safety
3. Advanced Diploma in Fire and Safety Engineering.
4. Diploma in International Safety management.
5. 30 hour OSHA Construction Safety Program .
6. Integrated Management System Internal Auditor in OSHAS 18001,ISO 9001 & ISO 14001.

Do guide me if I would need to add few more qualifications so that I can work in Australia in the field of Occupational Health & Safety / Health Safety & Environment in Managerial Cadre. I wanted to know if additional weight age is being given by prospective employers for candidates having professional membership with bodies like National Safety Council, Institute of Engineers etc.

I would like to know through this knowledgeable forum the demand for HSE/OHS professional if I migrate to Australia with the above mentioned credentials in managerial cadre. Also please enlighten me about the current job scenario in the field HSE/OHS for new immigrants landing in Australia under new legislation which was widely debated by the Australian government recently.

Eagerly looking forward for your fruitful advice which could land me Australia with my family in the coming months. Thanking you in advance & anticipating a positive response with valuable guidance from knowledgeable members of this forum. Kindly do let me know if I have to approach any other forum or person who can guide me better on this subject.

Thanks &Regards,
Subash


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Have you contacted the industry associations....they will be able to give you specific information of HSE management positions and even provide contacts before you arrive.
See the links:
Occupational Hygiene, Air and Noise Monitoring. Asbestos Safety :: HSE :: Professional Memberships & Associations
Safety Institute of Australia Home - Safety Institute of Australia
OHS Sites - Government, Health, Mines, Marine

Good luck.


----------



## subash1217 (Jul 23, 2013)

thank u sir very much for your updates


----------

